# Still one of the funniest things I've ever seen.



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

If you don't laugh at this there's something wrong with you ... and I bet you watch it more than once.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Looks like Guy Martin dressed up for the videos!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Ha ha! Brilliant :lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes, I did watch it more than once. 

I also looked at the other suggestions.

My favorite was "Nice Beaver" (night fever).

I have just spent half an hour with tears streaming down my face, headphones on; Mrs Specsman, watching Strictly come dancing, thinks I've had a seizure!

Good Find RS

Specsman  8)


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Not everyones cup of tea, but if you have ten minutes, have a listen to this on You-Tube.






An old radio show, called "Hold your Plums". Despite the title, it is clean!. Recorded in the eighties I would say.

A customer advised me to listen to it, it should raise a smile.

Specsman.


----------

